# Suddenly Cannot Access Website with "www"



## ridkah (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi,
I cannot access the website 
www.panedexpressions.com 
when I type in the "www". When I type in just
panedexpressions.com
it works fine. So something changed from just this a.m. Does anyone know what the problem is?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

I wouldn't know what changed. It was probably something with the host and the designer. Other than that it is hard to say. What browser are you using out of curiosity. Not that I can come with an answer for you.

Cheers!


----------



## ridkah (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for your reply, WMorri! I was nervous about posting my question, since I'm a newbie. I am using IE 6, I think. I tried from a couple of different computers. I found an old, sort of related, thread here that suggests that the webhost might have made some change that caused this. And it seems to be working now, so hopefully, whatever they did is fixed. Thanks again! And what a cool place this is!


----------

